# اللة بيقول لكل حواء فى المنتدى ( اين انت)



## amselim (30 أغسطس 2010)

أين مكانكِ؟ أين خدمتكِ؟ أين مسؤوليتكِ؟ وأين موهبتكِ؟
هل ما زلتِ مُختبئة وراء الأشجار، أو مُتقوقعة حول ذاتك؟
بدايةً أقول لكل فتاة إن ترتيب الله لوضعك في الكنيسة أو في البيت مع زوجك وأولادك، لا يعني أنكِ أقل من الرجل في خدمتك للرب، ولكن تختلف فقط نوعية الخدمة، ولستِ أقل في مسؤوليتك ولكن تختلف نوعية المسؤولية، ولستِ أقل في الموهبة، ولكن مجال استخدام الموهبة يختلف.
إن كنيسة الله مكونة من رجال ونساء، وهي جسد المسيح على الأرض. وكل عضو في الجسد له دوره ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنه.  والله يريدنا أن نكون رسالة المسيح للآخرين والتعبير الصحيح عنه في أحشاء الرأفات واللطف والتواضع والوداعة وطول الأناة والاحتمال والغفران.  وفي هذا لا فرق بين الرجل والفتاة.  وعلينا أن نُقدِّم رسالة النعمة والمحبة، والنور الذي عندنا للنفوس التي نحتك بها حيثما نذهب وفي كل وقت، ونستغل كل فرصة يُتيحها الرب لنا لكي نتكلَّم ولا نسكت، فقد لا تتكرَّر هذه الفرص.  وبالطبع نحتاج إلى حكمة من الله لنعرف كيف نتعامل مع المواقف المختلفة، وماذا نقول، فلكل مقام مقال. 
وبينما نجد أن العمل الرسولي كان قائمًا أساسًا على الرجال، طبقًا لطبيعة الخدمة الموكلة لهم، نجد أن النساء تبعن الرب يسوع وكُنَّ يخدمنه من أموالهن.  كذلك نجد أن مرثا فتحت بيتها واستقبلت الرب فيه وأضافته بكل عناية.  ونفس الشيء حدث مع المرأة الشونمية التي استضافت أليشع رجل الله.  فقد قدَّمتْ خدمة خاصة لشخص كان يقوم بخدمة عامة لكل شعب الرب، وبذلك شاركت في الخدمة العامة.  كذلك الفتاة الصغيرة المسبية في بيت نعمان قدَّمت النور البسيط الذي عندها والتوجيه لمولاتها، ليذهب سيدها إلى أليشع النبي ليُشفَى من برصه، وبذلك شاركت في الخدمة الأكبر التي قام بها أليشع.  ونستطيع القول إنه بدونها ما كان نعمان سيعرف الطريق إلى أليشع حيث يحصل على البركة والشفاء بل والخلاص الأبدي.  وهكذا نرى التكامل في العمل وتوزيع المسؤوليات والأدوار.  ويظل المبدأ قائمًا: «مَنْ يعرف أن يعمل حسنًا ولا يعمل فذلك خطية له».   
ولكن، لنتريث قليلاً ... فهل معنى هذا أن أندفع إلى الخدمة وأشارك في الأنشطة بحماس شديد في أي مكان وأي زمان وبأي شكل؟ كلا .. لم أقصد ذلك على الإطلاق، وإنما أقصد أن أعرف مسؤوليتي من جهة خدمة الرب في أشكالها الكثيرة واتجاهاتها المتعددة، بحيث أُصبح مُقصِّرة في حق الرب إن لم أُتممها.
وهنا لا بد من وقفة قبل أن نواصل الحديث.  فأنت تُريدين أن تخدمي الرب، وحسنًا تفعلين لأنه يستحق الخدمة.  ولكن قبل ذلك، هل أنتِ إناءٌ للكرامة مُقدَّسٌ ونافعٌ للسيِّد ومستعدٌ لكل عملٍ صالح؟ (2تي 21:2).  
إن أبسط الخدمات تتطلَّب نقاوة القلب، لذلك عليَّ أن أفحص نفسي: هل في قلبي كبرياء؟ .. اعتداد بالذات؟ .. غرور؟ .. عدم أمانة؟ .. عدم غفران؟ .. غضب؟ .. حقد؟ .. حسد؟ .. نميمة؟ ... إلخ.  فالرب يهمه الخادم والخادمة قبل الخدمة.
إن لم أفحص نفسي وقلبي بأمانة أمام الرب، باتضاع وإنسحاق ورغبة خالصة في نبذ هذه الشرور، لن أكون إناءً نافعًا للسيِّد بأي حال، وخدمتي لن تكون مقبولة. 
وقد تتساءلين: إذا كنت قد وقفتُ هذه الوقفة بأمانة وإخلاص أمام الرب، فكيف لي الآن أن أعرف الخدمة التي عيَّنها لي؟
أُطمئنكِ - عزيزتي القارئة -  بأن الله نفسه هو المسؤول عن إرشادك إلى الخدمة التي يريدها منك.  فهو الذي عيِّنها لك، وهو الذي يقودك فيها،  ويضمن نجاحها.  فنحن مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدَّها لكي نسلك فيها.  فقط استودعي نفسك بالتمام بين يديّ الله في انتظار إعلان مشيئته، وهو سيعلنها لك. إنه يبحث عنك ليستخدمك أعظم استخدام قائلاً لكِ: أين أنتِ؟
ولكننا نورد هنا بعض مجالات الخدمة المناسبة للمرأة على النحو التالي:
*أولاً:* خدمة الصلاة الفردية، أو بالاشتراك مع أخوات أخريات.  هذه الخدمة متاحة دائمًا، وهي خدمة عظيمة ونتائجها رائعة.  فكم من نهضات كبيرة نجحتْ، واجتماعات بوركتْ كان وراؤها مصليات مجتهدات، وكم من مشاكل عويصة كان حلُّها الوحيد في الصلوات التي رُفعتْ بلجاجة إلى الله من نساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله.  كم من نفوس رُدَّتْ بعد طول ضلال، وكم من نفوسٍ خلصتْ بعد عنادٍ شديد بفضل صلوات سيداتٍ وأمهات فضليات.  فالصلاة تفعل ما يفعله الله.
*ثانيًا:* في بيتك، إن كنتِ متزوجة، عليك أن تكوني مثالاً للزوجة والأم الأمينة والمعطاءة، وأيضًا حاولي أن تجعلي المبادئ الكتابية تسود في البيت وتحكم القرارات والاختيارات، وليس المبادئ العالمية، وكوني قدوة أمامهم لتفعلي وتعيشي ما تقولين طبقًا لكلمة الله.  وعليك أيضًا - في ظروف خاصة - أن تقيمي المذبح العائلي مع أولادك إذا كانت ظروف زوجك لا تسمح بذلك لسبب أو لآخر.  ولا تنسى الدور الذي قامت به أم تيموثاوس وجدته في تعليمه وتربيته روحيًا.وكم هي بركة أن يكون بيتك مكانًا يستريح فيه القديسون، كما قال الرسول للعبرانيين: «لا تنسوا إضافة الغرباء»، وهذه إحدى المجالات لخدمة الأخوات التي تُظهر تعب المحبة.  متذكرين كلمات الرب يسوع: «كنت غريبًا فآويتموني». 
*ثالثًا:* في عملك، إن كنتِ موظفة أو حتى طالبة، فكوني دائمًا يقظة وأمينة ومُلتزمة، مُستعدة دائمًا لتقديم المساعدة لمن يحتاج أو يطلب، مُتمثلة بالسيد الذي لم يتأخر عن أي سائل أو محتاج.  تتحينين الفرص لتقديم الكلمة المناسبة في أوانها، وكوني مستعدة دائمًا لمجاوبة كل من يسألك عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيك بوداعة وخوف.  واحذري من أن تكوني عثرة في أي شيء من جهة المظهر أوالتصرف لكي يخزى المُضاد، ولكي لا تُلام الخدمة.
*رابعًا:* هناك مجال آخر لخدمة المرأة يتمثَّل في زيارة المرضى أو المجربين وتشجيعهم والصلاة معهم، مع تقديم بعض الكتيبات أو الكاسيتات لتعزيتهم.
 وكذلك خدمة الأرامل والأيتام، والمُسنين وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، ومساعدة الفقراء، كلها مجالات تناسب طبيعة المرأة بالنظر لعواطفها الحساسة.  متذكرين كلمات الرب يسوع أيضًا: «كنت جوعانًا فأطعمتموني ... مريضًا فزرتموني».
*خامسًا:* وبالطبع يمكنها أن تشارك في خدمة الأطفال في مدارس الأحد، وفي اجتماعات الزهرات والشابات وفي كافة الخدمات المعاونة في الاجتماعات والمؤتمرات والأيام الروحية والكرازية وأيام الشركة.
_أخيرًا_ يمكن أن تشارك في الكتابة والترجمة، واستخدام الكومبيوتر، وإرسال رسائل نافعة بالبريد الإلكتروني للأصدقاء، ومشاركتهم باختبارات أو أفكار وخواطر ... الخ.
المجالات متعددة وكثيرة ومتنوعة، والرب على استعداد أن يستخدمك.  فقط كوني دائمًا مُتاحة لاستخدام الرب لك، فالخدمة ليست فقط مسؤولية عليك، وإنما هي امتياز وشرف عظيم لك ... والرب يباركك.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروووووووووووووووووعة
أشكرك أستاذى
الرب يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أغسطس 2010)

> إن أبسط الخدمات تتطلَّب نقاوة القلب، لذلك عليَّ أن أفحص نفسي: هل في قلبي كبرياء؟ .. اعتداد بالذات؟ .. غرور؟ .. عدم أمانة؟ .. عدم غفران؟ .. غضب؟ .. حقد؟ .. حسد؟ .. نميمة؟ ... إلخ. فالرب يهمه الخادم والخادمة قبل الخدمة.
> إن لم أفحص نفسي وقلبي بأمانة أمام الرب، باتضاع وإنسحاق ورغبة خالصة في نبذ هذه الشرور، لن أكون إناءً نافعًا للسيِّد بأي حال، وخدمتي لن تكون مقبولة.


 
موضوع جدا جميل

شكرا​


----------



## amselim (31 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكر مروركم الكريم*

*الرب معكم*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رااااااااائع
يستحق اجمل تقييم
مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 أغسطس 2010)

amselim قال:


> إن لم أفحص نفسي وقلبي بأمانة أمام الرب، باتضاع وإنسحاق ورغبة خالصة في نبذ هذه الشرور، لن أكون إناءً نافعًا للسيِّد بأي حال، وخدمتي لن تكون مقبولة.
> وقد تتساءلين: إذا كنت قد وقفتُ هذه الوقفة بأمانة وإخلاص أمام الرب، فكيف لي الآن أن أعرف الخدمة التي عيَّنها لي؟
> أُطمئنكِ - عزيزتي القارئة -  بأن الله نفسه هو المسؤول عن إرشادك إلى الخدمة التي يريدها منك.  فهو الذي عيِّنها لك، وهو الذي يقودك فيها،  ويضمن نجاحها.  فنحن مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدَّها لكي نسلك فيها.  فقط استودعي نفسك بالتمام بين يديّ الله في انتظار إعلان مشيئته، وهو سيعلنها لك. إنه يبحث عنك ليستخدمك أعظم استخدام قائلاً لكِ: أين أنتِ؟
> 
> ​





  

​


----------



## amselim (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الودود*

*الرب معكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*
موضوع رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع يا عم سليم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## amselim (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكر مروركم الكريم

*الرب يبارككم*


----------

